# kleines modales transparents Fenster ohne rahmen und buttons



## Bernardo (24. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

wie macht man ein kleines modales transparents Fenster ohne rahmen und buttons in java. Dazu möchte ich auf dem alpha Fenster eine kleine gif animation ablaufen lassen(speicherzustand/ladezustand) für eine datei sprich eine kleine grafik dreht sich im Kreis. Sollte modal sein, dass der user dies nicht wegklicken kann...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2007)

Damit es modal sein kann, muss dem JDialog ein Owner übergeben werden.
Rahmen und Button entfernen -> setUndecorated(true);
Für die Transparenz musst du ein Screenshot von der Stelle machen an der der Dialog erscheinen soll und das Bild zeichnen.


----------



## Bernardo (25. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit es modal sein kann, muss dem JDialog ein Owner übergeben werden.
> Rahmen und Button entfernen -> setUndecorated(true);
> Für die Transparenz musst du ein Screenshot von der Stelle machen an der der Dialog erscheinen soll und das Bild zeichnen.



und das mit dem animierten gif geht das auch? lege ich das gif dann in ein JLabel, da dieses ja eh transparent ist?

wenn das Fenster jetzt nicht klein sondern groß währe und man würde es verschieben und die ganze Zeit wird ein screenshot gemacht sprich 60 mal je sekunde würde das nicht furchtbar ruckeln ?


----------



## MarcoBehnke (25. Aug 2007)

wahrscheinlich.... wenn das Programm nur für eine Plattform ist, kannst Du Dir mal JNI anschauen. Es gibt bei bei Google ein paar Beispiele, wie man native Bibliotheken für Transparenz erzeugt.


----------



## Bernardo (25. Aug 2007)

MarcoBehnke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich.... wenn das Programm nur für eine Plattform ist, kannst Du Dir mal JNI anschauen. Es gibt bei bei Google ein paar Beispiele, wie man native Bibliotheken für Transparenz erzeugt.


danke dir, ja es läuft nur auf WiNDooze


----------



## MarcoBehnke (25. Aug 2007)

Ich habs noch mal rausgesucht, weil ich es eh in den Bookmarks hatte: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=371101&messageID=2146711


----------



## tfa (25. Aug 2007)

Für echte transparente Fenster muss man wohl noch auf das hier warten. Kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln.

tfa


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für die Transparenz musst du ein Screenshot von der Stelle machen an der der Dialog erscheinen soll und das Bild zeichnen.


 :shock: 

*LOL*

Na dass nenn' ich mal einen Tipp.   

Gehört für mich gleich in die _Hall of Fame_.


----------



## Tobias (25. Aug 2007)

Mh, hast du einen Gegenvorschlag??

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Aug 2007)

Nööh!


----------



## byte (25. Aug 2007)

Mit SWT kann man transparente Fenster simulieren. Ist aber nicht wirklich schön.

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/SWT...nonrectangularshelltosimulatetransparency.htm


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *LOL*
> 
> Na dass nenn' ich mal einen Tipp.
> 
> Gehört für mich gleich in die _Hall of Fame_.


Tja... funktioniert aber zumindest... :wink:


----------



## Saxony (27. Aug 2007)

Hiho,

naja man muss halt unterscheiden ob man ein nicht-rechteckiges oder ein transparentes Fenster haben will.

Bei nichtrechteckig kann ich ja Sachen die normalerweise hinter dessen rechteckiger Oberfläche versteckt wären anklicken.
Wenn ich auf einem rechtieckigen Fenster ein Bild drüber male, kann aber weiterhin nix dahinter anklicken.

Noch lustiger wird ein nicht-rechteckiges transparentes Fenster.

bye Saxony


----------



## byte (27. Aug 2007)

Noch lustiger wäre ein nicht-rechteckiges, transparentes, dreidimensionales Fenster, das nach Fisch stinkt.

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es hier lediglich um den Transparenzeffekt ging. :roll:


----------



## Saxony (27. Aug 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch lustiger wäre ein nicht-rechteckiges, transparentes, dreidimensionales Fenster, das nach Fisch stinkt.



Naja dafür brauch man dann schon nen USB-Geruchsgenerator in der Geschmacksrichtung Backfisch.  :roll: 

bye Saxony


----------



## byte (27. Aug 2007)

SmellBlaster(tm)


----------

